# Strange clicking noise when printing with Roland BN-20, Video inside



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

My Roland BN-20 is about 1.5 years old now. Just recently I started hearing a strange noise along with a clicking sound only when I print a job. When I cut a job no noise. Any idea what it could be? I pray it isn't a problem with the head.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I just bought a used Roland BN-20 - and am setting it up and hearing that same noise.

Does anyone know what it is?

Thanks!

Kym


----------



## cynetha (Oct 11, 2009)

Did you find a solution to the clicking noise? I'm afraid to use my machine until I find out. Roland wasn't much help just told us to contact the tech people from who we bought the machine but I don't think Stahl's has tech support for this.


----------



## matheuss018 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi! Someone can help us with this problem?


----------

